# Indian Cave



## Ginny Shueey (Apr 23, 2018)

My husband and I are heading to Indian Cave this weekend to look for them. Has anyone seen any up yet? We are thinking it might still be too early but we are still going to try.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

I would be searching on the tops of the hills East and south slopes and on the east and south edges of heavier woods.


----------



## shroomanitu (Mar 3, 2017)

Ginny Shueey said:


> My husband and I are heading to Indian Cave this weekend to look for them. Has anyone seen any up yet? We are thinking it might still be too early but we are still going to try.


I saw on the Facebook morel page for Nebraska, that some small greys were found down in Richardson county over the weekend. They are up and if we get some rain over the next 2 nights along with temps in the mid 70s, we could have them exploding by the weekend. 
Happy Hunting!


----------

